# Front Disc Brakes



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Guys:

I replaced the front disc pads and hardware kit on my 2012 Cruze at 70,000 Miles . In addition I had the rotors turned to give me a clean start with the new pads. When I finished the job, I found these two small (what appear to be) clips on the garage floor. See attached photo. Any idea what they are and where they belong? At a loss here. 

Cheers 

Jack


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not an expert, those look like they may be the shims for the pads?


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Those look like the retainers that hold the brake pad in place with the caliper. I upgraded my brakes but concept is still the same. I wouldn't recommend driving the car! From the retainer it looks like it was only one side. It is likely from the brake that you found the clips by. I would guess it is only from one brake pad. You mentioned that you bought hardware with the pads. The pic that you took looks as like the pad retainers have been used. Was the hardware you were referring to new retainers?


----------



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Merc 6. Do you know if there's a parts breakdown for the Cruze that might shows these clips? There were no new ones with either the pads or the hardware kit. There was only one of these clips found per side. I wonder which pad it would have been with, the inboard or outboard?

Cheers 

Shark1959


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tried to google but all Cruze with shims pics were generic pics. Gm parts direct may have an exploded but I'm on my phone.


----------



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Another Pic*

@ jBaker attached is one of the brake pad clips that came in the hardware kit. There are two of these clips per side that engage the pad ears.

Thanks for looking Merc 6, I didn't see much either myself. Thanks again guys.

Cheers 

Shark1959


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wear Indicators.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

They may be anti rattle springs?


----------



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Wear Indicators.


I don't believe they are indicators, as they are an integral part of the inner pad.

Cheers 

Shark1959


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

shark1959 said:


> I don't believe they are indicators, as they are an integral part of the inner pad.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shark1959


 If they would have been an "integral" part of the pads, the old pads would have this part as well? Sometimes aftermarket pads have extra parts. I know my Bendix pads had these, I know little about Brakes, and my mechanic explained it to me.


----------



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

*One more thing*

Hello again:

I see there has been 150 views of this post and I'm still at a loss as to what they are or where they go. I've looked on Rockauto as well and see nothing like this. These small spring clips are original equipment, as this is the first brake replacement I've done with this car. Think I'll check with GM and see what they say.

Lastly I was curious to what you all thought regarding the difference between the two pads shown in the attached photo, this wear is the same for both sides of the front brakes. When I brought the rotors in to be machined, I showed the mechanic the pads and his comment was, when he see's this much variation between the inner and outer pads, they replace the calipers too. Thanks again guys.

Cheers 

Shark1959


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I copied a link that will show you an exploded view of the cruze front brakes and check out # 1 of this. It will show you the part that we are all talking about:

http://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=393225&ukey_make=1024&ukey_model=14501&modelYear=2012&ukey_category=19393&ukey_driveLine=11475

As for the difference in wear, I would check the rotor first. If you have access to a micrometer, take off the caliper that you are having the issue with and take measurements of the caliper. The micrometer will be able to measure if the rotor is warped and needs to be replaced (the machining should have solved the issue but couldn't hurt to check). If the rotor is fine then it is likely the caliper


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

shark1959 said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I replaced the front disc pads and hardware kit on my 2012 Cruze at 70,000 Miles . In addition I had the rotors turned to give me a clean start with the new pads. When I finished the job, I found these two small (what appear to be) clips on the garage floor. See attached photo. Any idea what they are and where they belong? At a loss here.
> 
> ...



Sort of looks like something that would hold a brake line in place or something. Do you see anything similar on the other side?


----------



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

No unfortunately as I found one on each side of the car after rolling out of the garage. I saw in the post from jbaker where he posted a link to a site that shows the item, though I don't see a name for any of the parts, which might help identify its purpose. Hard to see what it does in the diagram.

Cheers 

Shark1959


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What year and model is this? Had both the front and rear brakes off my 2012 2LT and don't recall seeing any clips like this as in your photo.

One very major error in doing a brake job is jamming that caliper piston in with a large C-clamp. That piston is extended and corrosion builds up jamming it when you force it back in. In theory at least, should be able to crack open the bleeder and push that piston in with your two thumbs.

Boot can be removed and the outside of that piston has to be cleaned and coated with brake fluid. If the boot is cracked, usually are, can be replaced.

Hmm thought I could find that boot separately, but this includes with piston ring, only a couple of bucks.










But clean the original ones with denatured alcohol, if no cracks and flexible, put those back in. If the piston is in too far, an assistant can gently push on the brake pedal with there hand an yell when it extends. 

Silicone goes in the guides, and use Permatex anti-sieze, particularly under those clips and on the outside. Only tools I use for installing them are my fingers. Very poor plating on those pad brackets, tried Rust-Oleum high temperature brake paint, worthless. And for whatever reason, Rust-Oleum is the only brand all my stores around here sell. Valspar made a great paint, but can't find it locally. Would like to electroplate these brackets and do it right, but electroplaters are also history.

What is not is road salt, just a constant problem.

With rotors, practically for what they charge today, just as cheap as buying new ones. What they don't do is sand blast those vents that are packed full of rust, so losing a lot of cooling capacity. 

Daughter was talked to paying 99 bucks for new pads, idiots put those in with a hammer. She is away, told her to take it back and tell them to do it right, developed a rubbing noise. They said the brakes were find, lying basterds but both her hub bearings were bad, again lying basterds. Called me again, said get the heck out of there. Come home and let your daddy do it.


----------



## shark1959 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nick wrote:


> What year and model is this? Had both the front and rear brakes off my 2012 2LT and don't recall seeing any clips like this as in your photo.


Its a 2012 LT with the RS package so it has 4 wheel disc brakes. See the attached photo of the exploded view of the brakes that shows the clips as #1. Thanks to jbaker for the link.

I did push the pistons back with a C-clamp with the reservoir cap removed and applied gentle force and they moved effortlessly. 

Just to note Nick, the pads I show in post #11 are original factory ones, so any issues with the calipers are prior to the work I did.

Given the car is still under warranty is the braking system considered part of the power train warranty, with exception of course of the wearable parts, i.e. pads, rotors, shoes, etc.? All the brake pad wear shown in the photo was prior to me replacing the original pads, which I'm thinking now may be the result of premature failing of the calipers, as the mechanic had stated when I brought the rotors in to be turned.

Love the forum for the information you get, from well informed people. Thanks as always.

Cheers 

Shark1959


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The Powertrain Warranty is very limited and does not cover Brakes?


----------

